# mystery quilts?



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone made a mystery quilt? I have been invited to join a group of ladies in real life who are going to do a mystery quilt. I had never heard of such a thing.......do they turn out ok? Seems weird to put that much work into something when you have no idea what the pattern is or anything. 

I'm a "look before you leap" kinda gal.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I have made one mystery quilt and it turned out ok. Now I wait until I see the final quilt before committing myself. I know it's cheating, but I'm like you I like to know what I'm getting when I'm finished.
Karen in Indiana


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I think it sounds like fun....the ones I see in magazine stories are so varied from the same pattern which makes it interesting; peoples color choices. DEE


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I would join in!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I, too, am a look before you leap gal.

I don't do mysteries! 

There are enough mysteries in life without any of them being in my sewing room!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

How do mystery quilts work? I've seen them online, but never understood the concept. Can someone please explain? 

-Joy


----------



## FrugalGal (May 10, 2007)

I've never heard of one...it sounds really fun!  Does anyone have pictures?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Doing a search in google on "mystery quilts" and there are some neat sites out there with some good instructions, and some show what it is in the end.

Looks like something that would be fun to do.
Might have to keep that idea for some of us HT ladies to do.

Angie


----------

